
In a legacy Rails app, drink every time… - Harkins
https://www.valent.io/article/legacy-rails-drinking-game/
======
antoineMoPa
I learned what technical dept was using Rails. Rails feels like constantly
creating technical dept for future developers, but I guess it is because you
are more conscious of it.

